# Canada became a dictatorship



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canada's Trudeau announces ban on handgun sales, transfers, saying 'fewer guns means safer communities'


Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's administration has frozen all handgun sales, purchases and transfers in the country in order to "protect Canadians."




www.foxnews.com




Trudeau simply announces new laws with no input from anyone else. Things always get worse with dictators. Maybe liberals will be happy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is what some in the USA wanted. Not the ban but the "transfers" type thing.

So let this sink in. If you want to hand down great grand dad's old 45 cowboy action pistol.... YOU CANT. That family heirloom is gone. How about the old .22 pistol trappers use to kill game in traps..... How about that pistol that farmers use to kill things around the farm yard....etc. It will also be the start of more gun legislation coming down the pipe.

BTW... if anyone who doesn't know is that in Canada about 15-20 years ago they made a law where everyone had to "register" their guns. So they "know" where the guns are and who has them. So someone else better not have them if they get checked or do a check.


Canuck... What do you think about this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I couldn't fine the poem I wanted. Something along the line first they came for the "assault" rifles. but I didn't have one. then they came for the handguns, but I didn't have one, then they came for the rifles, but I didn't have one. Then they came for the shotguns and no one was left to help defend me.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Canada does NOT have a gun registry!

In Canada you need a Possesion and Acquisition Licence (PAL) to buy a firearm. This does not include BB guns, pellet guns, etc. The PAL requires a background check before being issued. But once you purchase a gun there is no registering required unless the weapon is "Restricted". This would include hand guns, some "assault style" weapons and fully automatic weapons.

When we were in ND pheasant hunting we popped into a small town bar for a few beers. We are well-known in the area as "the Canadian" pheasant hunters. So a guy asks if I need a permit to buy a gun in Canada and can I keep it at home. I said "No I don't need a Licence but my wife has to come with me to the store and state it is okay with her if I buy that gun. Once purchased I have to store the firearm in in a government facility and can only take the gun out to go hunting." Then I told him that in order to hunt in the USA I had to arrange for a policeman to deliver my shotgun to me at the border crossing and as soon as I re-enterd Canada he had to be there to take the gun from me and whisk it away for storage in the government lock-up.

He, and everyone else, fell for it hook line and sinker.

Pheasant hunting was exceptional this year. Electronic posting is a bit of a pain with no contact info posted online. You need a computer to figure out what is open and what is not. There is a lot more posted land but we have lots of land to hunt after hunting that area for 30 years.

Heading out again for some late season ducks.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuk...

I thought that you had to "list" your guns when you got your PALS way back in the day? 

I am going off of memory from when I was up there duck hunting years ago and talking with farmers. I am sorry if I was mistaken about what really is going on.

Also thank you for setting me straight on it.

But just want to get it straight. Only "registration" is on hand guns and "assualt guns" or fully auto type stuff? But shotguns and "hunting" rifles are off limits.

Also is the PALS is like what in MN we have for hand guns and AR style guns? You go to your local police and fill out a form for "permit to purchase". Which is supposed to be a more "strict" background check. The local PD has something like a week to get it back to you or tell you why you were denied. 


But what do you think of this Hand gun thing? Like I mentioned... if you want to pass down any hand gun to a child you cant. Am I correct on this?


Edit: BTW... glad you had some fun with the guys telling that story about how to get your gun across the border. LOL Also glad u had a great trip.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Happy you had a good time Canuck and hope the next hunt is good too. 

If the news out of Canada is correct you talking history Canuck. Thank God for North Dakota. If I walk into a shop and see a gun I like I buy it and go home with it.
I was visiting a fellow who lives only a few hundred yards off I94 in North Dakota and he has some real freaks stop in asking for help. money, gas,etc. He had a loaded pistol on his nightstand, one on top of his refrigerator, two under the cushions of his sofa, one under the cushion of his recliner, and a few more around the house and garage.
One time we visited a state institution where they have a fellow behind armored glass and they push a drawer out for you to leave your weapons when entering. He pulled a 357 mag from his waist band and put it in the drawer. As they begin retracting the drawer he grabbed it and pulled a 9mm from his ankle holster. Then when they begin withdrawing the drawer a second time he grabbed it again and from somewhere he produced a folding serrated knife with about an eight inch blade. The fellow behind the glass was shaking his head and laughing. I felt naked with only one gun and two knives.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Chuck and Plainsman...there used to be a Gun Registry years ago. It cost too much money to maintain and did nothing to prevent crime. When the Liberals lost the election to the Conservative Party in 2009 they got rid of the registry. It probably still exists in some computer file but new purchases would not be included.

Canada had a gun registry* during the Second World War*, when all people were compelled to register their firearms out of fear of enemy subversion. This registry in Canada was discontinued after the war; however, all handguns (restricted) have been subject to registration since 1934. In addition, fully automatic firearms have been prohibited (with grandfathering exemptions to existing, licensed collectors of full-automatic weapons and other users) since 1977.

Sporting weapons will never be restricted. It would be political suicide for whoever tried it.

Plainsman you are right. Turdeau (wink) introduced some new regs. I have not had a chance to look at them and their implications but I assume an honest man like me need not worry...much. I'll look into the inheritance issues.

Plainsman your stories make me feel very fortunate to live somewhere where I can still feel comfortable and safe most of the time without needing a weapon. The USA has more frequent incidents involving firearms than Canada and I see why most people heavily arm themselves. When I travel in Canada it is legal for me to keep a shotgun or rifle in my truck or trailer closet. If I leave them unattended they need to be "secured". I keep a shotgun in my closet and shells handy at night no matter where I am. Not doing anything wrong so what is your issue. I don't feel I need an AR style rifle when a riot stle shotgun would probably be better (for me anyway)whether dealing with a bear, a moose or a human at close range.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

Thanks for the clarification... also it would have been about 2008/2009 or so was when I was talking with the farmers up on my waterfowl trips I used to take. I started to coach youth football so couldn't make those trips like I used too.

I agree with you about the 12 ga is better for me as well than an AR style gun.... might be age or eye sight... not sure which ONE... LOL. My duck hunting buddies might disagree with my statement that I can shoot a shotgun good... LOL


----------



## phantomfly (Jan 22, 2012)

Canuck said:


> Canada does NOT have a gun registry!
> 
> In Canada you need a Possesion and Acquisition Licence (PAL) to buy a firearm. This does not include BB guns, pellet guns, etc. The PAL requires a background check before being issued. But once you purchase a gun there is no registering required unless the weapon is "Restricted". This would include hand guns, some "assault style" weapons and fully automatic weapons.
> 
> ...


Dream on..they know !


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Sporting weapons will never be restricted. It would be political suicide for whoever tried it.


 I hope your right.



> Plainsman your stories make me feel very fortunate to live somewhere where I can still feel comfortable and safe most of the time without needing a weapon.


 The idea of the Second Amendment to our constitution isn't for home protection or hunting, it's intent is to resist tyranny. We may already be to late for that, and Canada is definitely to late.



> The USA has more frequent incidents involving firearm


 About ten years ago there was television documentary about that. We definitely had more handgun murders, but Canada had a large number of longun murders. Almost all of the world had a higher murder rate so handgun deaths is definitely misleading. It's that other countries have different methods of murder. I can't remember which countries to attribute it to, but one with a higher murder rate poison was more common and one country the high murder rate was men beating their wives to death. No alimony there.

I agree a shotgun woukd be better protection (at close range) than an AR. My problem is three or more coyotes at 200 yards.

We don't have to secure our weapons, but common sense dictates for me to do so. My safe is fireproof to 1350 degrees for 40 minutes. It was lowered into my basement tied to a truck controlling the decent. The stairs required reinforcing. It has five hardened deadbolts and is always locked. 

The few guns I own are in there except for the one always with me day and night.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Because about 33% Of those taking part in the political discussions are Canadian I thought we shouldn't leave them out.








Child Euthanasia without Parent Approval Pushed for Canada | National Review


the ground is being prepared to change the law to allow Canadian doctors to kill minors — and apparently doctors have already volunteered to do the killing.




www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck said:


> Chuck and Plainsman...there used to be a Gun Registry years ago. It cost too much money to maintain and did nothing to prevent crime


This right here is an excellent example to show any Dem who screams we need gun registration. Canada tried it and it failed.


Now onto what Plainsman just posted about the child euthanasia. All I can say is... YOU GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.

I understand that it is the very very last ditch effort type thing in this whole situation. Even with the adults who tell a Doctor it is alright to end their life because of pain or it is inevitable. But now you allow a person under 18 who "seems" mature. WHAT????

BTW... what do you think insurance companies want happen? Pay for someone to live a few more months on expensive drugs.... or let them the Doctor do his thing? This is what many fear would happen with a complete socialized insurance type system.

Canuck and others... what are your thoughts about all of this? I know it is relatively new in your healthcare system. Even with the adults. But what are your thoughts about the "doctors allowed to kill upon a patients request" type thing? The "assisted" suicide type issue?

Do you think that it will become that the Canadian Gov will step in and control more of this? IE: Death panels type thing. When they will regulate which "conditions" will be treated or have the suicide option? Or will they say the healthcare system wont pay for this after a certain time frame and then push it onto the individual to pay the rest or "new" treatments?

Just curious what you think or even what has been talked about in Canada. I know google can give us lots of info but much of the time it is old, a lie, or just opinion pieces and been debunked already. So any thoughts or discussion is very welcomed on this topic.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry Plainsman. I am in the middle of the toughest deer hunt ever and I won't take your bait. The news paper is a rag and if that is where you get your information you are in big trouble... and your story is from 2017. It is almost impossible for a terminally ill adult to get assisted dying in Canada. Maybe things will improve when my time comes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The news paper is a rag


 Most of them are so I get your point.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck,

Thanks for setting us straight on this subject.

Good luck getting a deer.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey boys, sorry for running off and not stopping to chat or jerk yer chains.
Man deer hunting is tough right now. Winter has fully set in here. We have more than a foot of snow on the ground and it has been very cold. We really rely on deer meat and I have seen but one deer in more than a week of hard hunting. The season goes for another week and a half but I am getting nervous that it just isn't going to happen this year. Yesterday I planned to walk our lakeshore. Well I should have turned around as soon as I saw six sets of wolf tracks but I stubbornly continued and hunted all the spots they had already hunted. The bush is all so snow laden that it is really hard to see any distance into and through the bush. I am getting too old to hunt this hard but as I said, we need the meat. I am at a loss as to where to go tomorrow. I have 6,000 square miles of Crown land to pick from.
So who will win the run-off election in Georgia? Ha Ha!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well if it was an actual RUN off... I pick Hershel Walker.... man was he a good RB back in his day. But even as a republican..... he isn't a good candidate at all. But you never know. 

Good luck battling with those wolves. In your area can you harvest wolves? In MN they had a season and a trapping season with a quota. Then they stopped it. But funny.... at the tail end of those seasons the moose numbers stabilized and even one year went up, deer numbers grew and what not. But somehow the mighty Game and fish (or elected officials) didn't understand that managing wolves helped the other two species. Go figure. BTW... for years the locals up in Northern MN have stated that the actual number of wolves vs the "count" numbers is way off. 

Anyways.... I always like to tell this story. Years ago I was elk hunting in WY and three guys from Ontario were in camp with me. We got talking about wolves and what not. Especially with the elk guides around yellowstone National park. Anyways one of the guys from Canada said.... How Stupid are the biologists and game/fish politicians. Why would you try to re-introduce a major predator to an area without a management plan. I am sure those wolves that were trapped in Canada and relocated to Yellowstone called all of their buddies up in Canada and stated.... DONT RUN FROM THOSE HELICOPTORS WITH THE NETS.... let them catch you and come enjoy the all you can eat buffet with us. Granted this was after a few cocktails back at camp... but his comments isn't to far off. 

I wish you luck and hope you get a deer. My deer season down here is ending (the gun season) this weekend. I can muzzleload hunt if I wish but havent in about 5 years. My twin brother got a nice doe so we are sharing the meat with that harvest.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck I seen the original date, and the recent date that it was reposted. In my mind that does make it less pertinent yet it is out there. I guess the reality is they were crazier than I thought sooner than I thought, but after your post I realize it's not the majority ----- yet. Still down here it appears that we have many rules that the majority didn't approve of.

Good luck on your hunt today. I feed deer in the back yard just for fun. Before season I has 11 different bucks visiting my yard. I bow hunted western North Dakota for a week and it was the fewest deer I have seen since 1981 when I started bow hunting there.

Here is a picture of one of last night's visitors.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe things will improve when my time comes


Im watching a news TV program as I type and they are reporting that currently 5% of deaths in Canada are assisted suicide. Also they are talking about no parental control over children being euthanized. Evidently they are talking about it again because it's supposed to take affect next year. It looks like we need to search for the truth.
They are interviewing a Canadian psychologist who does not support it.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman, get ready for Trudeau's demise...as I said before this is political suicide.

Bill C-21 Amendments: Fallout And Pushback Begin - Calibremag.ca


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I sure hope your right Canuck. I'm praying for your continued freedom. I fear if one of our countries falls we both fall. We are sort of joined at the hip.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

OH WOW.... yep political suicide for sure.

Here is my question... what is different from the M1 and M3 Benelli shotguns and the super black eagles?

Want me to tell you the basic difference.... pistol grip and shorter barrel. THAT IS IT! Some will say the extended "mag" capacity. But add on the snow goose extension... and they are about identical.

So let that sink in. The bill stated that it "may" accept. Which is what many of the USA bills state as well.

When they say they are not coming after the "hunting" guns is wrong. They keep verbiage in the bills so that they can and will go after those guns.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is the killer and complete lack of logic for me...

All guns "capable" of producing 10,000 Joules of energy are now restricted.
A Ruger #1 in .416 Rigby is capable of producing 10,000 Joules of energy.
Therefore, all Ruger # 1's are banned.

All semi-autos that have a detachable clip that holds more than 5 shells are restricted.

This legislation will not pass.

So Chuck, yes as long as I have an open deer tag I can kill two wolves. I finally filled one of my dags a couple days ago. The weather is about to turn really cold. The last two days it has snowed a foot.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on filling one of your deer tags.

I was just curious about the whole wolves thing and how it worked in Canada. Wish you luck on filling the other deer tag.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The weather is about to turn really cold. The last two days it has snowed a foot.


 Brrrr the older I get the more my old bones don't like the cold. A month ago I had surgery on my right middle finger. They call it trigger finger when arthritis on the tendon gets so big it doesn't want to go in the sheath at the base of the finger. It was so bad that when it got cold I had to use my other hand to bend it in the morning so I coukd close my hand. Now I'm working on that finger so it will straighten out.
Throw another log on the fire and stay warm Canuck. 
One of the bucks that was eating corn in my back yard got smacked on the highway a mile west of my house. He was still warm when I found him and I was tempted to take the backstraps. I thought maybe the meat was all bloodshot after a vehicle hit so I passed.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I have the "trigger finger" and have an appointment to see a surgeon about it. I can hardly put on a glove and I can't let go of the peanut butter jar lid when I take it off the jar. Was the surgery worth while?

I am finishing cutting and wrapping my first deer today and, like you, the cold doesn't get me too excited about going out after another deer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had one on the left hand done 20 years ago, and that was done by my general doctor. He simply numbed the area and did it while I was fully awake. Last month they had an anesthesiologist and the whole bit. My doctor 20 years ago was about $500. I dont have all the bills yet and am already at $4000 +. 
The trigger finger was painful, and exercises to keep my finger flexible are painful, but after a month it's getting a lot better. It's more painful to stretch it open now than to make a fist. About an hour after I take my Celebrix in the morning it gets very limber with very little pain. Evidently most of the pain is from inflimation.
For the first two weeks the pain from surgery and the required exercises is about equal to the pain of trigger finger. After two weeks you start to become happy you had the surgery.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I wrote my local MLA regarding the Liberal Party proposed ammendments to Bil C21. As I mentioned, the way the ammendment is worded my Ruger #1 would be restricted!!!

Here is the response I got:

Thank you for writing to share your views regarding the recently proposed amendments to Bill C-21.

Since the Liberals introduced this last-minute change to their firearms bill — introduced without New Democrats knowledge or consent — many hunters have raised concerns regarding the potential impact of these changes. We are taking these concerns very seriously and are pressing the government for clarity on how this will impact hunters.

The goal of this legislation was to get dangerous handguns off our streets, not criminalize hunters. Again, we will continue to press the Liberals to ensure that hunters, farmers, and Indigenous people are not targeted by these changes.

What's more, we will not support amendments to the Bill that ban guns primarily used for hunting or protecting farm animals from predators. We will not support amendments to the Bill that do not respect treaty rights and the rights of Indigenous people.

There is still time to do this right and you can rest assured that your concerns will inform our actions on this important legislation.

Best regards,

*NDP Team*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That was encouraging that you got a respectful response. It's also good of you to take part in the process. Unfortunately many only complain about what is happening, but do nothing, then say I told you so when bad things do happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Tulsi Gabbard destroys Trudeau #trudeaumustgo #canada #chrystiafreeland #tulsigabbard


https://www.youtube.com/@CanadaWideNews?sub_confirmation=1




youtube.com


----------

